# Teach GSD to tolerate Calf?



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Calf, not yet cow. 

So my parents recently got a calf and they put it in the only place where I can allow my dogs to run freely, the fenced in 1.5 acres. At night, even when they can't see the calf, they will stay up very late barking non-stop and my only solution to that so far was to shut them into their dog house (not a crate and is about 10x10x8 ft).

But of course, like anyone else, I want the dogs to tolerate the calf and have no fear of them attacking it. I have looked online but was not able to find anything. 

Any help would be highly appreciated. THANKS!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

You will have to let them know that the calf is a family member and they cant chase/eat family member. Lead the dogs around the calf while he is happily occupied and doesnt run so they can get used to each other. 

Truthfully, I would not reccommend keeping my dogs and calf together unsupervised. Dogs will probably harrass the calf and the calf could easily kick the dogs. I have ponies, the dogs are not allowed around them. They dont bark at them as they are used to them, but I would never let my dogs run loose with the ponies.

You probably should make a separate pen for the dogs.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Introduce your dogs to the calf, but don't make a big deal out of it. Satisfy their curiousity with the newcommer and the barking should soon stop. Good luck.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

We are on a farm and look after a friends kelpie/labX when they go away.
This dog has really not been very well trained at all so the first time it came it wanted to chase EVERYTHING...chooks, guinea fowl, sheep, horses it just went crazy. I put it on a lead and every time it so much as looked at the animals I growled and then treated him when he ignored them. Took a couple of days but he got the picture....then off the lead i would growl and he would stop. He learned pretty quick so your shepherd should do the same.
Our 4 month old is great with the animals but sometimes forgets his place but a firm growl and a treat when he ingnores he remembers. There is no reason your dog shouldn't learn to accept the calf and it is a great opportunity for training him to ignore new and "tempting" things.
Good luck


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you all very much for the advice. I will get to it and see how it goes!

I know Bailey, the female, wouldn't hurt anything. She likes to get close up and sniff. But Max, the boy, is who worries me more because his aggressiveness sort of causes Bailey to be aggressive as well. She is fine when separate however. So I started with her before she could get an idea from Max lol. 

I hope it all works out though, thank you


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay so Bailey alone is no problem with the Cow. However, Max alone has grown brave and has now found ways to get to it and attack it (digs under fences, jumps fences etc). At first he was fine with it alone, but with growth has gained the courage to take it on alone. I'm thinking of using a shock collar now. I can't think of a single other thing to stop him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

please keep in mind a shock collar is a training tool and must be used properly. Also some dogs will ignore the shock if they really want something. its used as a correction training tool. Example would be if your dog gets too far from you, he gets a shock and soon learns he's only supposed to go so far before he needs to stop and turn back around. Work heavily on getting him to come even with distractions using a training lead so you have some physical control and reward heavily when he listens. Then you can still attach the training lead but only use it as a backup to the shock collar. make sense?


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes it makes sense. I actually tested the shock collar on myself... on my finger however... to the max option. 4 was ridiculous, 1 was barely noticeable so I tried it on my neck... lol... and wow that was far worse. So The reason I'm saying this is, shock collar is my last option. I will try everything it takes before it comes down to that.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dogs react differently to the shock than we do. Not to mention for it to even work, there has to be the skin contact so IME, getting it fitted just right is part of the challenge. good luck. i definitely vote for the training lead and stepping up enforced training. Enforced training meaning, you have control of the lead and only enforce the command if he doesnt follow it immediately. Whatever treats he LOVES but doesnt get often should help with positive training. He needs to get used to the calf and learn first that being calm is a must so when he's calm looking at the calf and looks away, that second he looks away reward him with the treat. But he has to look in a different direction for this to work otherwise he could associate it with looking in the direction of the calf gets him a treat.


----------

